# Cant't get into BOOT MENU OR BIOS



## hellie (Nov 3, 2006)

My Mother Board is ASROCK 939NF4G-SATA2. I installed OPEN SUSE through the Boot Menu with no problems. I now want to permenantly use SUSE SLED as my operating system but cannot into either the BOOT MENU F11 or BIOS F2. I have googled and tried the delete key as weel.

It is as though the keyboard not recognised until OPENSUSE fires up. I cannot use the OPENSUSE Menu to get into SUSE (FAILSAFE) the key board will not work. My USB key board does not work at all.

How can I get into the Boot Menu to install SUSE SLED? I have a support CD for my Mother Board but how do I use it in OPEN SUSE?

Helen


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the Forum, I believe you would be better served if you posted this problem to the Linux part of the forum, I will move the post and leave a redirect here in the mobo section for you.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Helen, welcome to Tech Support Forums!
Do you have the SLED cd or DVD? To install it, just pop the disc into your CD-ROM (or DVD) drive, and reboot your computer. The computer should then boot from the disc and begin installation. 
Do the above steps first, and if it does NOT boot from the Suse disc, then you will have to configure your boot menu or BIOS and change the boot sequence to your CD drive. (Or DVD, it obviously depends what kind of disc SLED is on).


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Are you using USB keyboard? Try a plain old PS/2 board.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Bartender may be onto something here. You may not have USB keyboard support enabled in BIOS. You may therefore need to use a PS2 keyboard to enter the BIOS in order to enable USB keyboard support. Of course save and exit.


----------



## donkey42 (Aug 6, 2006)

batty_professor said:


> Bartender may be onto something here.


yeah, can you reset the BIOS, then you should be able to get into it

BTW: i do NOT recommemed you try searching the net for a password for your PC of mobo manfacturers BIOS password

Edit: BTW: you may need to enable USB legacy support in BIOS


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

SUSE uses GRUB by default for booting and the last time I checked, GRUB was NOT compatible with USB keyboards. You may need to install LILO instead of GRUB.

However, the fact that you're not able to access the BIOS menu is puzzling. As mentioned, perhaps your BIOS does not recognized USB keyboards. You might be able to get your hands on a USB to PS2 converter which are sometimes included with USB mice and keyboards.


----------



## donkey42 (Aug 6, 2006)

Skie said:


> However, the fact that you're not able to access the BIOS menu is puzzling. As mentioned, perhaps your BIOS does not recognized USB keyboards. You might be able to get your hands on a USB to PS2 converter which are sometimes included with USB mice and keyboards.


yeah, otherwise use LILO and enable USB legacy in BIOS


----------



## Ballistic (Dec 7, 2004)

I had the same issue when installing Kubuntu on another computer that uses a USB keyboard. Turns out mobo support for USB keyboards had been disabled. Re-enabling allowed me to get into the BIOS and proceed with the install.

Either find a USB/PS-2 adapter, or pull a PS2 keyboard from another computer...you'll only need it for a minute.


----------

